# Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Hallo! 
Ich möchte Euch hier einmal den Umbau meines 410er und des Trailers vorstellen. 
Ich habe das Gespann im letzten Sommer erworben und mich dann an die Arbeit gemacht. 
Für die Umbauphase habe ich ca. 3 1/2 Monate gebraucht, viele Arbeitsstunden und Nerven investiert:c
Aber dennoch hat mir die Arbeit viel Spaß gemacht! 

So war der Zustand nachdem ich es zu Hause stehen hatte, viel Arbeit aber Potential war zu erkennen:


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Erst einmal alles grob säubern und raus, was nicht gebraucht wird. 

Dann habe ich angefangen, mich um den Trailer zu kümmern oder besser gesagt, um dass Stück Metall, welches mal ein Trailer war. Aber immerhin war der noch verzinkt!


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Zunächst sämtliche Teile demontiert und den Trailer fast komplett zerlegt. 
Dann ging´s an Schleifen, sauber machen, grundieren und lackieren. 

Einige Teile habe ich neu angefertigt, bzw. anfertigen lassen. 
Da es ein Ami-Trailer ist, kam ich mit den Zollmaßen manchmal nicht so klar, wie es sein sollte. 
Neue Schrauben passen halt nicht auf Zoll Maße. 

Wie z.B. die U-Bügel auf dem Bild. Zunächst der erste Versuch mit einer Gewindestange. Das ging natürlich, aber schnell wurde klar, die sind viel zu schwach. 
Also mussten neue her.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Ne neue Achse war auch fällig, die deutschen Vorschriften machen´s möglich! 

Für die neue Achse wurden dann noch neue Auflagen angefertigt, da die Achsauflagen für das Amigestell leider um 4mm zu lang waren. Und neue Löcher wollte ich nicht bohren. 

Schnell ne Skizze gemacht und dem Schwiegervater in die Hand gedrückt. 

Die dazu passenden Konterplatten geschnitten und gebohrt, dann passte das ganze.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Die Lichtleiste am "alten" Trailer waren mittels Gewindestangen angebracht. 
Das war zwar fest und hielt auch, aber es war nicht praktisch und natürlich auch nix für den TÜV. 

Also aus verzinkten Platten und Vierkantrohr eine neue Aufnahme gebaut, darüber wurden dann passende Vierkantrohre geschoben, welche die Lichtleiste halten. 

So ist es recht praktisch und in sekundenschnell montiert/demontiert.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

eine neue Lichtleiste gab´s dann auch noch..


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Der Trailer war fertig und ich konnte mich nun endlich mit dem Boot beschäftigen. 

Wie sich aber beim ersten Slippen später herausstellte, wäre ein dritte Kielrolle von Vorteil. 

Noch mal den Schwiegervater bemüht, der dann einen dritten Kielrollenhalter mit neuer VA Achse nach Vorbild der beiden anderen Halter nachgebaut hat. 

Die neue Kielrolle war allerdings etwas kürzer als die Ami Kielrollen, so musste der Halter oben angepasst und etwas abgewinkelt werden. 
Danach noch grundieren und lackieren und das Boot liegt sehr schön auf den nun 3 Kielrollen.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Dann ging es wieder zum sauber machen, schleifen, sauber machen usw.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

die letzten Vorbereitung vor dem Grundieren, abkleben und nochmal entfetten. Dann konnte es losgehen..

Eine kleine Delle im Bereich des Heck wurde noch gespachtelt.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Danach kam der Endlack in anthrazit. Epifanes Nr. 214!


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Jetzt konnte ich mich mit dem Innenausbau beschäftigen. 

Erst einmal überlegen, wo und wie was hin sollte und dabei die Gewichstverteilung beachten. 

Zum Ausbau habe ich Multiplexplatten verwendet. Das Holz wurde nach dem Zuschnitt mit wasserfester Farbe gestrichen. 

Die meiste Arbeit bereitete das Anpassen der einzelnen Elemente. 
Für einen Innenausbau gibt es Boote, bei denen diese Arbeiten wesentlich einfacher ausfallen, da bei dem 410er viele Rundungen vorhanden sind. 

Also Schablonen geschitten, Holz zugeschnitten und den Feinschliff mit der Flex gemacht und die Rundungen angepasst.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Das Anpassen und einbauen der Bodenplatte und der Platte für das Podest im vorderen Bereich gestaltete sich mit am aufwendigsten. 

Die Bodenplatte habe ich aus insgesamt 3 Elementen zu einer Bodenplatte konstruiert. So kann dann auch das Wasser von oben in den beiden kleinen Fugen schön nach unten abfließen. 

Dann noch Löcher für die Stuhlaufnahmen, die Ausschnitte für Schaltpanel, Lüftungsgitter und 12V Steckdose für den Elektromotor gebohrt.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Ups, ich habe die Bilder vergessen..


----------



## boot (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hast echt gut gemacht#6ich muss meinen Trailer auch noch fertig machen.lg


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Der Rohbau war fertig und ich konnte mich nun um den Teppich kümmern. 

Dazu habe ich Marine Teppich von mybait verwendet.
Der Teppich lässt sich super verarbeiten und sieht klasse aus.  
Danke noch mal an Marius für die schnelle Verfügbarkeit. 

Also wieder alles ausbauen und mit Teppich beziehen. 
Dazu habe ich wasserfesten Teppichkleber für den Außenbereich verwendet, die Seiten wurden umgelegt und auf der Rückseite getackert.


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

Dann kamen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie z.B. der Echolothalterung und die kleinen Ablagen mit VA Gewindestangen zum Aufhängen von irgendwas..

Um die Stühle habe ich mich dann auch noch gekümmert. Die Winkel auch noch mal geschliffen udn neu lackiert und die Sitzflächen mit neuem Leder in weiß bezogen. 
Wird wahrscheinlich nicht lange weiß bleiben!


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

und schwimmen kann es auch! 
Endlich geschafft, ich war zufrieden  

Jetzt kann es losgehen..


----------



## Sterni01 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Viel Arbeit, aber macht ja Spaß und bringt auch was !
Kommt da noch eine Fischkiste mit rein ? (Für Köfis bzw den Fang ?)


----------



## Sterni01 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Ui...ist wohl zu spät !?!


----------



## Bobster (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Spitzenbeitrag #6

..vorab schon mal ein Dankeschön für Deine Veröffentlichung hier im Forum.

Sicherlich kommen noch Fragen


----------



## rob (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

top:m
danke für deinen beitrag.
ist super geworden dein boot, ich würde das so nie hinbekommen.respekt.

viel spass und immer eine handbreit wasser unter dem kiel.
lg rob


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Koala,
hast du sehr schön gearbeitet. Wirklich. Ich habe aber einmal 2 Fragen:
1. Was wiegt das Boot jetzt?
2. Warum hast du die Außenschale angemalt? Eigentlich ist doch jeder froh, der einen Alurumpf hat. Der bekommt dann seine Patina und sieht immer ordentlich aus. Durch den Anstrich hast du dir nun für immer eine Kratzer- und Beulendokumentation gebaut.


----------



## minden (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hey sauberer Umbau und klasse Doku!!!!
Ich weiss wieviel Arbeit so nen Umbau macht,..und ebenfalls die Berichtserstattung,...#6

Handbreit W unterm K wünsch ich|wavey:

PS: Ist das 1 oder 2 K Lack?


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Koala,
> hast du sehr schön gearbeitet. Wirklich. Ich habe aber einmal 2 Fragen:
> 1. Was wiegt das Boot jetzt?
> 2. Warum hast du die Außenschale angemalt? Eigentlich ist doch jeder froh, der einen Alurumpf hat. Der bekommt dann seine Patina und sieht immer ordentlich aus. Durch den Anstrich hast du dir nun für immer eine Kratzer- und Beulendokumentation gebaut.


 
1. ungefähr 40kg mehr Gewicht: 
   30kg für die Multiplexplatten, 5kg Teppich und 5kg für die
   Stühlaufnahmen und Füße (gewogen) + Zubehör natürlich  
2. Einen Alurumpf hab ich ja immer noch und Frauen malen 
    sich ja auch an - wer schön sein will muss leiden! 

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*



minden schrieb:


> Hey sauberer Umbau und klasse Doku!!!!
> Ich weiss wieviel Arbeit so nen Umbau macht,..und ebenfalls die Berichtserstattung,...#6
> 
> Handbreit W unterm K wünsch ich|wavey:
> ...


 
Hi! 

Nach einiger Beratung hab ich mich für 1K Lack entschieden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Sehr schön! Hast Du die Styroporblöcke in der hinteren Sitzbank auch fest geklemmt?
Mich hat dieser vibrierende Klotz immer total genervt, so das ich das als erstes abgeändert hatte.

So sah mein Linder in voller Blüte aus :l


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Wahnsinn, klasse Boot. 


#6


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Hast Du die Styroporblöcke in der hinteren Sitzbank auch fest geklemmt?
> Mich hat dieser vibrierende Klotz immer total genervt, so das ich das als erstes abgeändert hatte.
> 
> So sah mein Linder in voller Blüte aus :l


 
Also bei mir wackelt da hinten nichts. Da liegt ja auch noch ne Platte drauf. 
Oder lag es bei dir vll. daran, dass du den Sitz direkt da stehen hast? 
Die Schale ist ja direkt mit dem Aluwinkel an der Bordwand verbunden, vll. war auch ne Schraub nicht richtig angezogen? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Nee schau mal hier,











Ich habe den "Klotz" zum Abgewöhnen mit einer alten Isomatte beklebt 
und so richtig fest eingeklemmt damit die Vibrationen aufgehört haben.

Mittlerweile gehört das Boot auch nicht mehr mir, war aber trotzdem ne tolle Karre #6


----------



## Koala (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Ok, jetzt verstanden. 
Aber das Problem hab ich zum Glück nicht, sonst hätte ich auch schon Abhilfe geschaffen! 

Hast schon recht, sind tolle Boote!


----------



## padotcom (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Meinen vollen Respekt!!!

Das wär schon was....:k


----------



## gumm (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hi 

bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Linder zulegen soll.
Wie liegen die den so im Wasser ( Seitenstabilität etc.) Möchte mir das Ding dann auch komplett ausbauen.


Gruß florian


----------



## minden (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Dabei ist zu beachten...Linder Sportsman und Linder Fisherman sind 2 "völlig" verschiedene Boote was die Eigenschaften angeht....


----------



## Koala (3. März 2010)

Die Rumpfform des Fishing und des Sportsman sind schon verschieden. 
Das Fishing hat zum Rudern, wenn man den möchte, die bessere Form. 
Der Sportsman wird auf Grund seiner Rumpfform  jedoch noch stabiler im Wasser liegen. 

Wenn du zwischen den beiden Modellen vergleichen möchtest, solltest du dich vorher mal in beide Boote hineinsetzen.


----------



## Koala (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

So, eine Zulassung habe ich jetzt auch, dann kann es bald losgehen. 
Fehlt noch der Name, kann mir jemand sagen, ob der zwingend drauf muss?


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

nen klasse Boot hast du dir da zusammen gebaut !!! #r
viel Spaß und viele schöne Fänge damit !!! :m


----------



## gründler (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Nen Name muss nicht sein,aber aus ""Aberglaube"" Seemannstraditionen..........gibt man Booten Namen damit sie immer ne Hand Wasser unterm Kiel haben.

Ich hab an allen Booten die ich bis jetzt hatte nen Sektglas dran zertrümmert,und sie dann getauft mit paar Kumpels richtig Spassig 
Nettes Boot im übrigen.

|wavey:


----------



## Koala (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Danke für die Info. 

Das mit dem Sekt hat´s auch schon hinter sich, Vater musste es unbedingt taufen-bloß auf den Lack aufpassen habe ich gedacht |bigeyes


----------



## Franky (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Wenn es getauft ist, dann hat es doch schon einen Namen?!? Sonst bringt es doch Unglück... Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel muss auch sein und das hipphipp - hurra...... Ohohhhhh...


----------



## basti1585 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Wollte dir auch mal ein Lob ausbringen für deine Arbeit #6. Super Leistung. Ich habe so ein Projekt in ähnlicher Form auch noch vor mir, nur mit einer weniger guten Basis.#d
Musstest du mit dem Trailer wieder zum Tüv? Und waren die Papiere dann noch gültig?
Mein Problem ist nämlich, dass ich keine Papiere habe. Der Trailer aber dennoch aus Legaler Hand stammt, und ich momentan nicht weiß, wie ich das anstellen soll.#c

Gruß Basti


----------



## Koala (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Danke Basti! 

Papier für den Trailer habe ich nicht gehabt. 
Der Trailer kam aus NL und dort sind Trailer bis 750kg zulassungfrei, so wie bei uns bis 1992. 

Bei meinem Trailer handelt es sich um einen amerikanischen vom Hersteller "Karavan Trailer" 
Nen Ami Trailer in der Form wirst du bei uns nicht zugelassen bekommen, bevor du was verändert hast. 

D.h. wesentlichste Dinge sind Achse, Zugdeichsel / Auflaufeinrichung und die Kupplung. 
Weil hier alles von irgendjemanden mal geprüft wurde / werden musste, sind da dann Typenschilder und Prüfnummer drauf. 

Du kannst die Teile dann austauschen und stellst dich beim TÜV Nord oder Dekra (je nach Bundesland) als Selbstbauer vor. 
Dann bekommt der Trailer nach § 21 StVZO eine Einzelabnahme und du wirst in den Papieren als Hersteller eingetragen. 

Eine neue Fahrgestellnummer wird vergeben und eingeschlagen. 
Du bekommst ein Einzelgutachten und kannst den Trailer dann beim SVA anmelden. 

Allerdings gibt es noch einige andere Sachen zu beachten, wenn du den Trailer umbaust, wie z.B. richtige Schrauben, Abmessungen von Lichttechnischen Einrichtung etc. 

Hast du ne FIN drauf? Wenn der Trailer darüber in DE schon mal zugelassen war sind ja Unterlagen vorhanden. 
Holst dir dann von deinem Hänger mit FIN noch eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung (das er nicht gestohlen ist) und müsstest neue Papiere bekommen können. 

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hi
Super Leistung mein Respekt und ich weiss von was ich spreche.
Habe letztes Jahr ne Örnvike 425 umgebaut,die ich jetzt verkaufe und bin jetzt an einen Buster S dran.Aber ich wünsche dir immer eine gute Fahrt und ne Hand breit Wasser untern Kiehl


----------



## Ossipeter (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Örnvike 425 
Hast du mal Bilder und eine Preisvorstellung? Freund sucht ein Boot.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

425 Örnvik RLX 15 PS 4 Takt Suzuki Lowrance x125 Trailer nicht zugelassen.
3700Euro sind noch nicht die neusten Fotos kommen erst morgen.


----------



## basti1585 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*



Koala schrieb:


> Danke Basti!
> 
> Papier für den Trailer habe ich nicht gehabt.
> Der Trailer kam aus NL und dort sind Trailer bis 750kg zulassungfrei, so wie bei uns bis 1992.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Infos....Hilft mir schon mal ne Ecke weiter. Der Trailer ist laut Vorbesitzer noch nicht in Deutschland zugelassen gewesen. Die Achse ist auch defekt, die müsste ich komplett austauschen. Die Zugdeichsel ist ebenfalls defekt. Für den geschenkten Trailer ist die Reparatur bei neuer Achse und Deichsel immer noch günstiger als einen neuen Trailer zu kaufen.  Dass heißt, dass ich mich dann wohl auf die Version mit mir als Hersteller entscheiden werde.


----------



## minden (16. April 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*



Koala schrieb:


> Holst dir dann von deinem Hänger mit FIN noch eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung (das er nicht gestohlen ist) und müsstest neue Papiere bekommen können.


 
Das kann ich auch nur jedem empfehlen...lasst euch die Nummern geben und fragt diese bei der Pilzei ab...sonst könnt ihr wie ein Kollege von mir bei der Anmeldung in D böse Überraschungen erleben, wie bspw. "Wir können den Trailer nicht zulassen, da er noch zugelassen ist"...sprich er hat nen gezockten Trailer in NL gekauft und musste sich dann hier mit dem eigentlichem besitzer einigen...Ende vom Lied er musste dem dt. Besitzer nochmal Geld abdrücken für den Trailer):

Ach ja...Thema Umbau...wir haben auch n neues Umbauboot fertig

http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/alumacraftv14conversions/alumacraftv14.html


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2010)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Die musikalische Geplärre im Hintergrund ist sicherlich Geschmacksache..kann man ja auf 0 setzen :q

...alles andere ist sehr professionell und Ihr habt
da mal wieder einen 1A Unbau hinbekommen !

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
allzeit 'ne Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel 
und Petri Heil beim Einsatz.


----------



## Norgeguido (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Koala,
bin gerade über die tollen seiten gestolpert und wat fürn glück und zufall für mich...
BIN nemlich seit kurzen stolzer Besitzer eines Linder 440 und möchte es auch gerne umbauen und suche nach anregungen wie diese.
Sehr schön gemacht alles.|bigeyes#6
Gruß Guido


----------



## Koala (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hi Guido. 
Dann lass mal was von dir hören / sehen, wenn du soweit bist. 
Viel Erfolg bis dahin!


----------



## Norgeguido (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Koala,
Habe mir das Boot im Januar zum Geburtstag gegönnt(gebraucht)
bis jetzt hab ich nur stundenlang gesurft und nach anregungen und tips gesucht.
Muß mir wohl auch noch einen Trailer besorgen denn wie mit dem alten Boot(Anka) aufn Häger mit langer Deichsel haut nicht mehr so hin.Einen guten gebrauchten und dann noch zum guten Preis zu bekommen ist auch nicht einfach.Habe noch ein Angebot für einen neuen Benderup 600 Basic mit Winde und Rolllen und so
für 699,00 € weiss auch noch nicht.
Beim Boot weiß ich noch nicht so richtig,wollte die mittellere Bank drinlassen und vorne ein kleines Podest bauen.
Gerade im Bug ist es nicht so einfach.
Ein Angelfreund sagte mir ich soll mir aus Stürodur/por ein Podest bauen und dann das ding einlaminieren so wirds stabil,bleibt leicht ,schwimmt(Aufrieb)und man kann es rausnehmen.
Ich muß wohl erstmal so losfahren um zu sehen wie das Boot sich verhält.
Gruß Guido


----------



## jules2003 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Koala,
habe per Zufall ein Linder Fishing 410 günstig bekommen und habe mich an Deiner Umbauaktion orientiert. Die Aktion hat circa ein halbes Jahr gedauert und ca. 100 Arbeitsstunden gekostet. Habe teilweise ein paar Sachen übernommen und teilweise abgeändert. Verwendet wurden 21 mm Siebdruckplatten und Aluminiumschienen für die Grundkonstruktion am Boden.Der Innenbereich ist wegen dem Schallschutz komplett mit Teppich ausgekleidet. Die erste Probefahrt mit dem 6 PS Motor (dank verstärktem Spiegel) brachte das Boot auf 16 km/h stromabwärts. Mit der kräftigen Unterstützung meines Angelfreundes Jürgen Biegert ist nun das herausgekommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Hechtpaule (12. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Wow, sieht richtig geil aus dein Kahn - das hat sich jede Stunde gelohnt. Ich glaube, ich baue meinen Kahn auch nach der nächsten Saison um. Dieses Jahr wirds nichts mehr damit - morgen kommt er wieder in's Wasser :vik:

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Koala (12. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*



jules2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Koala,
> habe per Zufall ein Linder Fishing 410 günstig bekommen und habe mich an Deiner Umbauaktion orientiert. Die Aktion hat circa ein halbes Jahr gedauert und ca. 100 Arbeitsstunden gekostet. Habe teilweise ein paar Sachen übernommen und teilweise abgeändert. Verwendet wurden 21 mm Siebdruckplatten und Aluminiumschienen für die Grundkonstruktion am Boden.Der Innenbereich ist wegen dem Schallschutz komplett mit Teppich ausgekleidet. Die erste Probefahrt mit dem 6 PS Motor (dank verstärktem Spiegel) brachte das Boot auf 16 km/h stromabwärts. Mit der kräftigen Unterstützung meines Angelfreundes Jürgen Biegert ist nun das herausgekommen.
> 
> Gruß Michael



#6,schöne Arbeit. 
Hast du den gleichen Lack verwendet? Sieht auf dem Bild farblich so aus. 
Dann wünsche ich euch beiden viele schöne Fische in 2011 mit dem "neuen" Boot! 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jules2003 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Daniel,
die Grundierung ist eine 1 K Spezialgrundierung für Aluminium. Der Deckack ist ein 2 K Polyurethanlack RAL 7021  Schwarzgrau für den Bootskörper und für den Kiel RAL 9006  Weißaluminium von meiner damaligen Firma in der ich gearbeitet habe.Ich durfte die Lackierkabine von einem meiner Kunden benutzen.
Anbei ein paar Bilder von der Lackieraktion.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Hecht78 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo zusammen,

echt saubere Arbeit!
Bin gerade am vergleichen und das Linder Fishing 410 wird es jetzt werde für Marine und Quicksilver kann ich mich nicht so begeistern da ich dort immer extrem viel Nieten sehe.
Gut da wird jetzt jeder sagen das macht nix aber das Linder sieht aus wie aus einer Form??

Hätte auch ne Frage zur Motorisierung, ich lese überall das 2,5PS empfohlen sind, ich würde gerne einen 5 PS Motor verwenden (Kein Führerschein) ist das zulässig braucht man für sowas ne Abnahme da ich oben gelesen habe in gebrauch mit 6 PS. Du hast den Spiegel verstärkt bekommt man das vom Hersteller muss ich das selber machen (basteln) und wie sieht das aus???
Benutzen will ich es an der Donau und am See.

Fragen über Fragen   ich sag schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Koala (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Nieten hast du am Linder auf jeden Fall nicht. Das einzige was außerhalb am Rumpf vorhanden ist, sind die Schrauben, wo die Sitzbänke montiert sind (das sind Winkelprofile, worauf die Sitzbank dann aufliegt). 

Die 2,5 PS sind vom Hersteller unverbindlich empfohlen. Du kannst aber auch 5PS dran hängen, das ist ohne Probleme machbar und erlaubt (also keine extra Zulassung oder sonst was). 

Der Spiegel für den Außenborder ist von Werk dabei, der Spiegel für den Elektromotor ist selbst gebaut (weiß ja nicht, welchen du meinst). 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Hecht78 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Daniel,
super danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das hört sich doch sehr gut an.

jules2003 schrieb das er nen 6 PS Motor (dank verstärktem Spiegel) fahren konnte!?
Ich würde jetzt hinten nur den 5 PS Motor dran hängen wenn möglich ohne Umbau etc.??
Sprich nur den 5 PS oder nen (später mal) Elektromotor also nicht beide aufeinmal wie bei dir.
Dann noch zwei Rutenhalter dazu kaufen und dann bin ich auch schon total glücklich 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Koala (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hab dir mal zwei Bilder angehangen, wie ich es bei mir gemacht habe. 

Der Spiegel für den AB war dabei, den habe ich nur neu aufgearbeitet. 
Der für den E-Motor, ist selbst gebaut. 
Ist aber ohne Probleme machbar, musst halt ein bisschen ausmessen und an die Rundungen anpassen


----------



## Koala (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

noch eins


----------



## Hecht78 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Danke dir!

Werde am Anfang erst den 5 PS Motor dran hängen und später mal nen E-Motor da in manchen Gewässern ja nur E-Motor erlaubt ist.

Boden werde ich auch noch nachrüsten, eine gerade Fläche ist schon um einiges besser den werde ich dann auch selber machen, hab jetzt nur nen Boden gesehen der Original von Linder sein soll aber für ein paar Holzlatten 1100 Euro zu verlangen ist schon unverschämt  also selbst ist der Mann )


----------



## jules2003 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Koala,
habe inzwischen mein Linder 410 Fishing verkauft und mir ein Quicksilver 450 in Holland besorgt.Ich will das nun auch wie das Linder umbauen. Die Zubehörteile habe ich alle wieder zusammen. (Sitze, Aluschinen,Scharniere, Siebdruckplatten etc.) Ich habe nun folgendes Problem: Habe letztes Jahr im E-Bay bei Kunstlederprofi den Bootsteppich für 9,90 € bekommen. Der momentane Anbieter verlangt für den gleichen Bootsteppich 19,90 €. Kann mir irgend jemand weiterhelfen wo ich den Bootsteppich günstiger erwerben kann?

Gruß Jules


----------



## boot (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hi Kaufe dir doch im Baumarkt normalen Rasen Teppich das geht auch.lg


----------



## minden (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Aber lass die Finger von Kunstrasen *mit* Noppen, die müssen runter....

Wir benutzen immer den Anthraziten aus unseren Umbauten...ist auch ohne Noppen...falls du welchen brauchst sag bescheid, hab jetzt schon für 3 Leute Teppich besorgt mittlerweile. Dürfte auch noch unter deinem alten Preis liegen...ist der hier:


----------



## Koala (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Glückwunsch zum neuem Boot. 
Also "richtigen" Bootsteppich wirst du für den Preis nicht bekommen. 
Alternativ kannst du hier mal suchen (hab aber keine Erfahrungen mit dem Shop, schaut aber gut aus): 

www.livingfloor.com 

Daniel


----------



## jules2003 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Minden,
genau diesen Teppich suche ich. Den hatte ich auch im Linder verbaut. Was würde denn dieser Teppich kosten? Ich benötige ca. 24 qm. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## boot (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*



jules2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Minden,
> genau diesen Teppich suche ich. Den hatte ich auch im Linder verbaut. Was würde denn dieser Teppich kosten? Ich benötige ca. 24 qm.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Das möchte ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## minden (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hab nen kleinen Teppichladen vor Ort der den noch hat. 8 Euro / QM zur Zeit noch, bei Interesse einfach bescheid geben.

Aber 24QM???Was hast du vor????|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## jules2003 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Mein Angelkollege braucht auch noch etwas von diesem Teppich. Ich würde dann 30 qm bestellen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Moin

Zum Spiegel umbauen,ich habe meinen auch verstärkt und zwar mit Aluriffelplatten (0,8cm starkes Aluriffelblech),das ganze in form geschnitten(2 mal,für innen und aussen).

Dann mit M 500 Ottochemie (Baukleber) großflächig beschmiert,24Std.mit Schraubzwingen angezogen,und nachdem alles ausgehärtet gewesen ist mit 2 durchgehenden schrauben gesichert.Die Kanten mit Sili.abgespritzt und das ding hält wie Bombe.

Vorteil zum Holzspiegel,die halterrungen vom Motor halten auf dem Riffelblech bessser und so wird auch ein verrutschen ausgeschlossen,was beim glatten Holzspiegel schon mal öfter vorkommen kann.Auch gibt es keine Dellen mehr im Holz von Halterrungen jeglicher art.  

Kann ich nur empfehlen,also Alu als Spiegelmaterial.

#h


----------



## minden (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

@Jules, ich frag nach und melde mich nochmal bei dir....


----------



## zanderolli (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

@Koala
Respekt ! Super Arbeit ! Mein Traum !


@Minden , ich kenn eure seite schon ziemlich lange und finde es echt Gelungen was ihr da macht und eure Bootumbauten sind echt Klasse und ich habe mir schon so meine gedanken gemacht wie meines aussehen soll und wie ich es angehen würde aber mir fehlt noch das passende ausgangsboot
könnt ihr mir noch ein paar tips geben wo ich ein aluboot her bekomme. ich schau immer wieder in den üblichen medien aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie etwas vergleichbares . Gibt es noch andere Quellen ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## **bass** (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

gucks du:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelboot-Al...6850865?pt=Sonstige_Boote&hash=item3f121d5131

dieses hab ich für mein projekt ausgewählt ; )


----------



## zanderolli (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*



**bass** schrieb:


> gucks du:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelboot-Aluminium-Aluboot-435cm-Messeausstellungsmodell-neu-CE-C-/270886850865?pt=Sonstige_Boote&hash=item3f121d5131
> 
> dieses hab ich für mein projekt ausgewählt ; )



Hallöchen bass ! Wirklich sehr schöne bassis aber vom Preis leider etwas zu fett für mich , aber es gibt bestimmt ne menge gebrauchte in einen respektabelen Zustand wo man sicher ne Menge Arbeit reinstecken muß aber das ist ja der Reiz und ich habe Zeit und viel Lust und noch mehr Ideen und es gibt nicht sehr viele die sich daran trauen aber die , die es gemacht haben haben echt tolle boote gebaut !!!!#6 Mein Vorbild sind die Jungs von Jig Fanatics ,die haben richtig gute Arbeiten gemacht!!!#6#6#6 Wenn du auch so etwas vor hast wäre es toll wenn du von den Bauphasen berichtest .

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch nen guten Tip !!!

Gruß olli #h


----------



## minden (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

@Bass, da bin ich gespannt,..hast du es dir mal angesehen?
Wir hatten uns ähnliche angesehen von Smartliner...Arschenbillig und echt groß und hoch, grader Boden schon drin...alles cool..aber der Boden war uns zu weich irgendwie und haben uns für Marine Aluboote als Basis für 3 neue Projekte entschieden (Marine 15y).

Aber vielleicht ist deins ja cool...wünsch dir schonmal viel Erfolg beim Umbau, bei Fragen kannste dich gerne melden..

@Olli, danke schonmal für die Blumen, kommt noch nen Umbaubericht von meinem aktuellem Boot (Quicksilber 450SF) hinzu, und dann noch welche von den Marine 15Y. Naja, die Bootssuche ist nicht immer einfach, besonders auch was die Qualität der Basis angeht, da gibt's auch viel Schrott oder Boote ohne CE etc. pp. , da hilft nur Suchen, Angucken, uns schnell sein wenns was gutes ist wo alles passt....


----------



## zanderolli (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

@minden, ihr habt da ja schon so eure erfahrungen gesammelt und wist auf was ihr achten müßt ...aber ihr habt auch sicherlich Lehrgeld bezahlt ,das muß wohl jeder ! Ich werde mir noch mal alles anschauen und dann noch mal ganz akribisch suchen , ich habe gelesen das man in Dänemark wohl auch ganz gut Gebrauchte Boote kaufen kann , hast du da schon erfahrungen?

Gruß Olli


----------



## minden (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Lehrgeld bezahlt man immer, auch wenn man schon Berichte gelesenen hat, Praxis und Theorie sind immer 2 paar Schuhe, aber man kann sich schien einiges sparen an Lehrgeld, wenn man nicht ganz blind loskauft oder loshaut. Dänemark habe ich noch nie nach Booten geguckt, sorry, wär für Leute aus dem Norden aber bestimmt ne gute Alternative....


----------



## boot (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Moin minden


sage doch mal bitte welche Nieten du benutzt hast um deine Boote im Rumpfbereich neu zu Nieten?weil ich ein gebrauchtes Aluboot habe und es neu Nieten muss.  lg


----------



## **bass** (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

hey 

ich bekomm eins der ausstellungsstücke darum zu nen viel besseren preis mit ein paar schrammen, aber da es eh komplett umgebaut wird sind solche sachen mir egal wird eh lackiert...
muss noch ne woche auf mein boot warten... hoff aber trotzdem dass die qualität stimmt, wenn er noch nen grösseres für ein fairen preis anbietet nehm ich villeicht noch was grössres, lieber sogar breiter...

wollte ne reine ''nussschale'' da ich es so leicht wie möglich haben will, und mir schon ein paar materialien besorgt habe, die nicht viel wiegen, so mach ich den boden zb. aus ner pvc wabenplatte, darauf kommen ein livewell (aus inox) 4 batterien sowie tank für benziner. darauf kommt dann die eigentliche boden platte muss aber noch schauen was leichter wird, holz oder aluplatte mit dann aber mehr verstrebungen...? marineteppich, 5 bases für stühle, 55lbs i-pilot, 55lbs traxxis, elektr. ankerwinde, leuchten, bodenbeleuchtung, 2 pumpen radio, echolot...

wenn's der platz erlaubt gibt es vorne ein kleines ponton und eventuel dünne seitenwände, einmal für ruten und einmal für die ganze hifi

freu mich tierisch drauf das ding zu bauen!!! werd euch dann bei gelegenheit bilder reinstellen...

da ich das eine oder andere loch ins boot bohre (wegen pumpen) brauch ich noch so ein  ''durchlauf ding'' ''durchlass'' aus plastik wo ich innen den schlauch befestigen kann und es aussen aber sauber aussieht... hat mich da jemand verstanden? ; ) weis einer was ich meine und wo ich sowas her bekomme? hab schon im sanitärbereich und gartenbereich rumgeschaut aber nix gefunden...


----------



## zanderolli (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

@bass

Mann das hört sich echt geil an , freu mich jetzt schon auf deinen Bericht , ist aber auch ne coole Geschicht so ein Boots Umbau da kann man sich richtig verwirklichen und das angeln vom eigenen Boot (Umbau ) macht bestimmt doppelt soviel Spaß. Also viel Spaß und gutes gelingen 

Gruß Olli


----------



## jules2003 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Bass, das was Du suchst ist das hier. Ich habe es auch für mein  Linder verwendet. Das Schaltpaneel für die elektrischen Verbraucher habe  ich auch von AWN gekauft.

http://www.awn.de/index.php?stoken=51808A1&force_sid=&lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=durchlass




Gruß Michael


----------



## Südschwedenfan (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Verkaufe mein Aluboot. Erstwasserung 2010

4,50m. X 1,70m. 

Inclusive 750Kg. Trailer Bj. 2002(ohne Papiere)
und E-Motor mit Schubkraft für Boote
bis 1290Kg.

Komplett ausgebaut mit:
Steuerstand und Flex-Lenkung.
4 Gepolsterte Klappsitze.
Bei jedem Sitz Getränkehalter.
Stauraum für Tank u. Batterie.
2 VA Schlepprutenhalter.
2 Verstellbare Rutenhalter.

Komplett 2500,00 €

Mit 25 PS 4-takt Motor Selva (Yamaha!!)
E-Start, Schaltbox(2 Schlüssel) Bj. 2004
4500,00 €

Auf Wunsch, kann ich Bilder per Mail senden.

Südschwedenfan


----------



## zanderolli (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Moin Moin das hört sich ja ganz gut , kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Bilder zeigen , gern auch per Mail . 

Gruß olli


----------



## **bass** (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

@jules

danke das sind genau die sachen die brauche!!! 
wenn ich jetzt mein rumpf durchbohre, hat man mir gesagt ich soll bechernieten benutzen die gleichen wie im flugzeugbau, habt ihr erfahrungen mit diesen oder gibts was besseres?

mfg
mike


----------



## jules2003 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Hallo Bass, für was genau brauchst Du die Nieten?

Gruß Michael


----------



## nymphenschreck (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Wenn du soweit bist Dein Boot auszubauen gib mir doch bitte Bescheid wie du das mit dem geraden Boden löst. Habe viele Beiträge gelesen und bin mit der alukonstruktion die die meisten verbauen nicht ganz so glücklich, weil das beim Linder 440 nicht so einfach ist diese zu befestigen. will auch nicht unbedingt beim neuen boot löcher in den Boden nieten.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen da bei mit ab März auch so ein Boot im Garten auf seinen Umbau wartet.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## nymphenschreck (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

hallo michael

kannst du mir vieleicht sagen wie du das mit dem boden gelöst hast? ist eine unterkonstruktion da und wie hast du diese befestigt?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## jules2003 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Ich habe eine Rahmenkonstruktion aus Aluminiumschienen gebaut und sie mit Sikaflex Konstruktionskleber fixiert. Hält bombenfest.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Koala (28. Januar 2012)

*Linder 410 Fishing steht jetzt zum Verkauf*

Wegen Neuanschaffung/Vergrößerung steht mein Schätzchen jetzt zum Verkauf, hier gehts zum Angebot: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233896

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/nordrhein-westfalen/boote-bootszubehoer/u6206260

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Tim78 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Linder 410 Fishing*

Na da machen wa mal nen Verkauf auf 
Boot : Quicksilver 450Sf
         Mit Umbau auf Podest,die mitlere Sitzbank endfernt und alles mit Teppich ausgekleidet.Neu Lackiert und absolut trocken.

Motor : Mercury 15Ps Langschaft auf Pinne Bj.2004
E-Motor : Minn kota V2 Bug-Troller 55lbs
Echolot : Humminbird 798ci SI Combo mit weather sensor und Navonics Goldkarte
Trailer : Marke muß ich mal Nachschauen hab ihn vor einem Jahr neu gekauft und er ist bis 800Kg zugelassen Tüv 3.14 .Inkl. Reserve Rad ,Stützrad ...........

Dazu jede menge zubehör wie Anker ,Schwimmwesten .Beleuchtung,Feuerlöscher,4mal Rutenhalter ,Seile etc. ...
Batterien laden (ladegerät ist auch dabei ) und losfahren . Mit 2 Mann kann man mit gut 30kmh bequem auch auf größeren Gewässern überall fischen fahren.Vieleicht auch gut für Einsteiger wenn die neu Regelung mit dem führerschein kommt dann darf man das Gespann auch ohne Lappen fahren.
Nun zum böhsen Teil wegen der vielen neuteile Echo,V2,Trailer, relativ junger Motor usw. 
Möchte ich gerne min.VB. 6999,99€ haben
Was ne Probefahrt angeht kann man ja alles ausmachen bitte eben ne PN und ab gehts.
Die Fotos zeigen das Boot noch ohne die neuen Beschriefungen jetzt sind orginale Schriftzüge aufgeklebt und die Stühle umgesetzt.


----------



## Koala (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Linder 410 Fishing steht jetzt zum Verkauf*

das Boot ist verkauft!


----------

